# Drifttechnik "Death Grip"



## swizzlybear (5. April 2010)

Guten Tag liebe Biker,
Im letzten Freeride Magazin waren essentielle Moves beschrieben, die jeder Biker können sollte. Darunter war auch das Driften mittels einer Technik, die sich Death Grip nennt. Leider war keine ausführliche Beschreibung dabei und auch im Forum habe ich unter diesem Begriff nichts gefunden. Anscheinend soll das Hinterrad einen Drift vollziehen, während mit dem Vorderrad gegengelenkt wird. Ich denke da an die US Motorradrennen auf den Schotterpisten, in denen die Fahrer mit deftigen Driftwinkeln um die Kurven ziehen. Aber wie soll das mit dem MTB ohne Bremseinsatz gehen? HR und VR dürften doch bei überhöhter Geschwindigkeit gleichzeitig die Haftung verlieren? Bei den Motorrädern wird der Driftwinke über den Gaseinsatz geregelt, was bei dem MTB per se nicht möglich ist. Plausibel wäre da noch der Einsatz der HR Bremse. Beherrscht hier jemand die Death Grip Technik? Oder ist das ein Mythos? Bilder wären mal sehr aufschlussreich. 

Als "hohe Kunst" wurde in selbigem Artikel der Drift mit beiden Rädern [sic] betitelt. Wie ist das gemeint, bzw. was soll das bringen? Wenn ich mit beiden Rädern drifte, ist das ja quasi ein Sturz, da die Haftung abbricht. 

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## StollenbikerRs (5. April 2010)

Warum mit dem Mtb driften??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (5. April 2010)

Das geht in der Tat auch ohne Bremseinsatz. Schlüssel zum Ganzen ist die richtige Gewichtsverlagerung. Um einen großen Driftwinkel zu erreichen, bei dem man dann auch gegenlenken muss, wird das Gewicht recht weit nach vorne verlagert, meist zu Sicherheit mit dem ausgestellten "MX-Fuß". 

Zum Einleiten fährt mein eine Kurve entsprechend "zu schnell" an, die Seitenführung des Hinterrades reicht durch die Gewichtsverlagerung nicht mehr aus und das HR driftet. Wenn man es falsch getroffen hat, verliert auch das Vorderrad die Seitenführung und man braucht den MX-Fuß als Notreserve oder man macht einen mehr oder weniger kontrollierten "Two Wheel Drift".

Warum man das macht? Weils viel Spaß macht. Wirklich schneller z.B. im Downhill macht die Technik nur an wenigen Stellen und nur wenn man es perfekt beherrscht.


----------



## khaos (5. April 2010)

Was ist denn ein MX-Fuß?


----------



## thekidvoss (5. April 2010)




----------



## oBATMANo (5. April 2010)

Anständig Driften tut man über beide Räder


----------



## flyingscot (5. April 2010)

khaos schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein MX-Fuß?








Wird beim Motorcross im wesentlichen zur Gewichtsverlagerung eingesetzt.


----------



## Mightier (5. April 2010)

StollenbikerRs schrieb:


> Warum mit dem Mtb driften??



um zb in anlieger richtig "reinrutschen" zu können.


----------



## derchecker (5. April 2010)

also der death grip an sich ist ja eigentlich einfach nur wenn man den Lenker mit allen Fingern greift und keinen Finger an der Bremse hat oder?


----------



## Radunionist88 (6. April 2010)

derchecker schrieb:


> also der death grip an sich ist ja eigentlich einfach nur wenn man den Lenker mit allen Fingern greift und keinen Finger an der Bremse hat oder?


 bist du der von DSDS ?


----------



## usharhai (6. April 2010)

Driften hat mir persönlich viel gebracht, weil ich mich nun sicherer fühle wenn das Bike ein wenig rutscht in den Kurven. Am besten dafür sind natürlich Schnee DH-Races, da man auf Schnee eh immer am driften ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swizzlybear (9. April 2010)

Habs mal auf kies ausprobiert, aber hat nicht so ganz geklappt mit dem death grip. Hat jemand tipps, wie man das am besten trainieren kann? Bei mir kommen immer beide räder ins rutschen und dann muss der mx fuss als sturzprävention eingreifen...
weiter übend, euer swizzlybear


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. April 2010)

Nimm einen Anlieger mit beknackter (nicht runder) Anfahrt, am besten Deine "gute" Richtung. Leg Dich vor diesem zu sehr oder zu  ruckartig in die Kurve - nicht bremsen und Schwerpunkt zentral- und wirst irgendwann mit rutschen anfangen, ehe Du stürzt fängt Dich der Anlieger auf. Achtung, das kann einen ordentlichen Ruck geben. Sinnvollerweise ist der Boden griffig und nicht zu glatt und Du hast berechenbare Reifen. Driften mit beiden Räder lernt sich auch gut in Single-Trails, einfach mal ein bissl mehr heizen und dann gehts von allein. Grüße


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. April 2010)

Und sobald Du es Dir traust lass den kurveninneren Fuß auf dem Pedal, so kann Du besser ausbalancieren bzw. gleich wieder kurbeln.


----------



## swizzlybear (9. April 2010)

Vielen dank für die Tipps, ich werds am wochenende gleich ausprobieren.


----------



## tombrider (9. April 2010)

Auch hier kommt es auf die Reifen an: In "klassischen" Kombinationen ist der Hinterreifen mehr auf Antriebs-Bremstraktion ausgelegt, der Vorderreifen für mehr Seitenführung. Dann reißt die Seitenführung hinten früher ab. 
Siehe z.B. den Maxxis Minion etc.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. April 2010)

Da das VR auch im Schnitt mehr auch mehr Führungsarbeit leisten muß ist diese Kombi eigentlich auch sinnvoll und ausgleichend. Eventuelles unterschiedliches Ausbrechen wird halt durch den "zentralen Schwerpunkt" erledigt. Den muß man natürlich üben denn er ist kein Fixpunkt, so wie es halt Unterschiede in Geschwindigkeit, Kurven incl. Boden, Wetter ........gibt. Einfach fahren und probieren und keine Angst vorm Rutschen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (11. April 2010)

Wobei sich Reifen beim Rutschen sehr unterschiedlich verhalten. Stichwort Grenzbereich. Der Nobby Nic z.B. ist eher digital: Haftet oder rutscht sehr stark. Schwierig zu kontrollieren. Albert und wohl auch die Mary sind da besser. Noch besser finde ich den Maxxis Highroller, der auch vorne problemlos rutscht, ohne daß man sofort auf der Nase liegt. Auch der Swampthing ist nach meinen Erfahrungen ein sehr gutmütiger Kandidat.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (19. April 2010)

hey jungs viel viel biken dann klappt das schon, und gut druck aufs vorderrad
ein video sagt mehr als tausend worte:


----------



## usharhai (20. April 2010)

Sieht sehr kontrolliert aus, muss ich auch mal üben


----------



## snoopz (20. April 2010)

Wobei mir jetzt noch nicht klar wird, wo der Unterschied zu einem "normalen" Drift ist.


----------



## 2Burgen (20. April 2010)

Sowas wie Bodenerosion stört euch nicht?


----------



## flyingscot (20. April 2010)

2Burgen schrieb:


> Sowas wie Bodenerosion stört euch nicht?



Natürlich, wir behandeln den Boden genauso pfleglich, wie die, die es wissen müssen: die Forst mit ihren Harvestern  

sorry, could not resist.


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. April 2010)

Servus!
Scheißtechnik auf Naturtrails. Gibt nur Probleme mit allen anderen Personen die den Weg benutzen bzw. erhalten.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. April 2010)

Die meisten Wege erhalten sich selber. Und zwar durch Nutzung. Kauft euch 'nen fliegenden Teppich und hört auf hier rumzuheulen.


----------



## snoopz (21. April 2010)

Durch Nutzung, aber nicht durch Umgraben. Wenn ich meine roten Socken anhabe geht es mir immer total auf die Nerven, wenn der Weg nicht mehr 30cm sondern 3m breit geworden ist, weil einige Leute es nicht packen, auf einem solchen Weg zivilisiert zu fahren.


----------



## flyingscot (21. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> ... geht es mir immer total auf die Nerven, wenn der Weg nicht mehr 30cm sondern 3m breit geworden ist...



Sehe ich auch so, aber hier sind für solche Schäden im Wesentlichen die Harvester verantwortlich, echt krass was die hier im Göttinger Wald alles plattwalzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (21. April 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, aber hier sind für solche Schäden im Wesentlichen die Harvester verantwortlich, echt krass was die hier im Göttinger Wald alles plattwalzen.



Hier in Lugano und Umgebung gibt es (zum Glück) kaum Wälder, wo sich das groß angelegte Bewirtschaften lohnt. Hier fahren sie eigentlich nur mit schwerem Gerät in den Wald, um Sturmschäden zu beheben oder Wege instandzusetzen, und dafür bin ich ganz dankbar


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. April 2010)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die meisten Wege erhalten sich selber. Und zwar durch Nutzung. Kauft euch 'nen fliegenden Teppich und hört auf hier rumzuheulen.


Witzbold.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. April 2010)

Wenn ein Weg von 30 cm auf 3m verbreitert wurde wars aber für gewöhnlich ein Harvester und kein Radler. Und an zerfahrene Wege beim Wandern kann ich mich nicht erinnern, die sehe ich nur wenn ich im Bikepark oder auf der DH-Strecke bin (dafür sind sie ja da). Und ob ein Wanderschuhabdruck oder eine Fahrradspur ein Schlammloch ziert ist ja wurscht.


----------



## snoopz (21. April 2010)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Und an zerfahrene Wege beim Wandern kann ich mich nicht erinnern, die sehe ich nur wenn ich im Bikepark oder auf der DH-Strecke bin (dafür sind sie ja da).



Tja, dann warst Du anscheinend noch nicht hier in der Gegend unterwegs. Da sind fast alle gut erreichbaren oder als Bikewege (zusätzlich) ausgeschilderten Wanderwege ziemlich zerfahren, und zwar nicht von Harvestern. Dafür sind die Wege dann doch wieder zu schmal.

Im Bikepark oder auf der DH-Strecke finde ich das auch völlig OK. Ich würde zwar selbst nicht so fahren, aber wenn es Leute gibt, die meinen, daß es wirklich was bringt - bitte.


----------



## 2Burgen (21. April 2010)

Das ganze ist auch eine Sache des Rufs. Im Odenwald wurden wir wegen solcher Spuren immer wieder damit konfrontiert, dass wir den Wald kaputt machen würden. Auf grund dieser Vorwürfe gab es dann sogar Streckensperrungen.

Deshalb haben wir auf Driftspuren versucht zu verzichten um keine weitere Angriffsfläche zu bieten und für ein friedliches Miteinander im Wald zu werben.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. April 2010)

Ich kann nur für meine Ecke reden. Und hier gibts ganz andere Probleme. Außerdem bringt ein Kurvendrift nicht automatisch eine Spur oder gar einen Schaden! Traut den Leuten etwas mehr Hirn zu und hängt Euch nicht an den drei schwarzen Quotenschafen aus Eurer Gegend auf. Die lesen hier eh nicht mit.


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. April 2010)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Außerdem bringt ein Kurvendrift nicht automatisch eine Spur oder gar einen Schaden!


Der Drift selber macht wenig bis gar nichts kaputt. Du schaffst aber eine leichte Rinne in der das Wasser abfließt und dadurch werden derartige Wege recht heftig ausgewaschen.

Im Bikepark passt das schon, aber nicht im freien Gelände. Mit ein bisserl Hirn und Gefühl zur rechten Zeit kann man viel erreichen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. April 2010)

Jetzt sind wir wenigstens wieder beim Thema: nein, Du schaffst eben keine Rinne (die übrigens erst mit Gefälle für Erosion sorgt). Ein Drift über beide Räder ist ähnlich einem Wegrutschen in der Kurve, nur mit Absicht und somit (hoffentlich) kontrolliert. Da wird auch keine Bremse gezogen. Da siehst Du hinterher auf dem meisten Untergründen fast nichts bis gar nichts.


----------



## snoopz (21. April 2010)

Hmm, ich glaube, Dir fehlt grundsätzliches Verständnis der involvierten Mechanik.

Die Räder rutschen und haben daher keine Haftreibung mehr, nur noch Gleitreibung. Und diese sorgt (dank Actio - Reactio) dafür, daß z.B. Sand und Erde aufgeschoben werden. Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (21. April 2010)

Das Befahren der Trails bei Nässe erzeugt 100 mal mehr "Schäden" als das Driften bei Trockenheit


----------



## snoopz (21. April 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Das Befahren der Trails bei Nässe erzeugt 100 mal mehr "Schäden" als das Driften bei Trockenheit



Das ist natürlich wahr, aber wie heißt es so schön? "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist". Außerdem fahren wesentlich mehr Leute bei Trockenheit als wenn's richtig naß ist. Wenn jeder von denen durch eine Kurve driftet, verursachen die vmtl. mehr Schaden als ein einzelner, der bei Nässe fährt.


----------



## the.saint (21. April 2010)

regelmäßige pflege der hometrails hilft da auch schon ,)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. April 2010)

Wenn die LR keine Haftreibung haben wird auch nix aufgeschoben, sonst gäbe es auch Dellen auf dem Asphalt....Es gibt auch trockenen, harten Boden,da passiert gar nichts.
Auf lockerem Boden fängst Du Dich wieder, dort kann was entstehen. Das ist auf vielen Wegen auch egal bzw. siehe "pflege der wege"...
Man kann auch sehr flott und technisch unterwegs sein ohne seine Mitbürger übermäßig zu ärgern. Da brauchts dann Fahrtechnik,daher das Thema.


----------



## snoopz (21. April 2010)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wenn die LR keine Haftreibung haben wird auch nix aufgeschoben



Das stimmt leider so nicht. Ich war vorher vielleicht nicht genau genug: es gibt immer wieder kurze Phasen von Haftreibung, sonst würde man mit dieser Technik einfach tangential aus der Kurve fliegen. Und in diesen Momenten schiebt man halt Material auf.



> , sonst gäbe es auch Dellen auf dem Asphalt



Asphalt ist etwas zu zähflüssig, um sich von einem Fahrrad aufschieben zu lassen. Dafür sind dann LKW zuständig (Stichwort Spurrinnen).



> ....Es gibt auch trockenen, harten Boden,da passiert gar nichts.



Stimmt, aber darauf kann/muß man meist auch nicht driften.



> Man kann auch sehr flott und technisch unterwegs sein ohne seine Mitbürger übermäßig zu ärgern. Da brauchts dann Fahrtechnik,daher das Thema.



Ich bezweifle immer noch, daß man (außer auf Eis u.ä.) driften kann, ohne den Boden zu beeinflussen. Das hat mit Technik nichts zu tun. Bessere Technik wäre es sicherlich, die Kurve sauber zu durchfahren. Mal abgesehen davon, daß das vermutlich auch schneller ist.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. April 2010)

Nur wenn Du etwas nicht kannst heißt es ja noch lange nicht, daß es nicht geht: doch, es geht. Vermutlich bist du etwas freudlos veranlagt.....egal.
Ich renn hier übrigens mit Heckenschere und Säge durch die Gegend und schneide Wege wieder frei, es haben also nicht alle Deine Probleme. Tschüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (21. April 2010)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du etwas nicht kannst heißt es ja noch lange nicht, daß es nicht geht: doch, es geht. Vermutlich bist du etwas freudlos veranlagt.....egal.



Ich hab halt Ahnung von der darunterliegenden Mechanik/Physik, das hat nichts mit Freudlosigkeit zu tun. Aber bitte, bleib doch in Deinem Paralleluniversum, wo das, was Du da beschreibst wirklich geht. Da wo ich so fahre, geht das halt nicht.


----------



## oBATMANo (29. April 2010)

Beitrag nachträglich gelöscht
Thread ist bereits zu doof

In jedem zweiten Thread wird mit physikalischen Fachbegriffen um sich geworfen, da man von der eigentlichen Technik keine Ahnung hat.

Dem Fragendem hilfts auch null weiter


Blöd, dass man hier seinen Beitrag nicht komplett löschen kann


----------



## Ope (30. April 2010)

*Leute!!!*
Hier gehts nicht um den Erhalt von Wegen oder Schäden durch Erosion, hier gehts um Fahrtechnik!!!
Darum steht es ja im passenden Unterforum.
Auf einer ausgewiesenen Strecke kann man schliesslich driften soviel man will (wer es denn kann)

*Also bitte back to topic!!!*

An die selbsternannten "Erosionspolizisten";
Tummelt euch in *entsprechenden* Foren oder Threads und lasst die Leute hier zufrieden.


----------



## CSB (30. April 2010)

Mhhh...interessante Drift Technik! Sieht sehr spaßig aus.  
Dürfte aber mit CC Hardtail und hohem Sattel etwas schwierig werden, oder was meint Ihr??

Ausprobieren werd ichs trotzdem mal


----------



## flyingscot (30. April 2010)

CSB schrieb:


> Dürfte aber mit CC Hardtail und hohem Sattel etwas schwierig werden, oder was meint Ihr??



Ist mir letztens mit meinem CC-Hardteil beim Bad Harzburg Marathon ausversehen passiert... bei der Fahrt um den Sportplatz ist alles mit grobem Sand ausgelegt. Sehr rutschig und bei einer Kurve kam das Hinterrad rum (ohne Bremseingriff), dann vorne schön gegengesteuert. Den "MX-Fuß" brauchte ich nur einmal kurz, um mit dem BarEnd nicht in das Innengeländer einzufädeln


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. April 2010)

Da war allerdings zu wenig Grip auf dem Vorderrad, aber im Schnee lässt sich das echt prima üben. Ist aber (Gott sei Dank) erstmal nicht mehr möglich


----------



## swizzlybear (8. Mai 2010)

habs heute wieder etwas ausprobiert. jedoch verliert meistens zuerst das fr den grip, sodass ich per mx fuss den sturz aufhalten muss. könnte es an den reifen liegen? (habe hinten einen neuen nobbynic und vorne einen recht durchgerockten alten bontrager standard reifen)


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Mai 2010)

Der Nobby ist, was Grib angeht, nicht so gut, ist ein CC Reifen.
Und nicht für solche "Tricks" geeignet.
Am besten mal im Reifen Thread lesen, was empfehlenswert ist.
Aus eigener Erfahrung:
Auf einem meiner Lieblingstrails geht es etwas am Hang entlang, es war nass und etwas rutschig, mein Vordermann war mit Nobbys unterwegs und dem rutschte an einer Stelle das Rad weg. Als ich an die Stelle kam, hatte ich mit MK vorne und dem  Albert hinten keine Probleme, es lief wie auf Schienen.


----------



## flyingscot (8. Mai 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Der Nobby ist, was Grib angeht, nicht so gut, ist ein CC Reifen.
> Und nicht für solche "Tricks" geeignet.




Ähh, für diesen "Trick" ist schlechter Grip/Seitehalt am Hinterrad durchaus förderlich. Vorne allerdings ist höherer Seitenhalt notwendig.

Wichtiger als der Reifen ist ein Untergrund mit wenig Seitenführung, z.B. lockerer Sand wie in dem Video.


----------



## mtbdude (17. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es ist wichtig den drift zu können um den Scandinavian flick zu lehrnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemming (17. Mai 2010)

Immer diese Korrektheit hier.
Wer noch nie einen schönen langen Drift auf einem Single Trail genossen hat hat wahrscheinlich einfach nur zu viel Schiss und trägt sein Fahrrad um die Kurven.


----------



## oBATMANo (18. Mai 2010)

mtbdude schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist wichtig den drift zu können um den Scandinavian flick zu lehrnen.



Für nen Flick brauchts doch keinen Drift beherrschen
da läßt doch nur das Hinterrad durch Blockieren kurz in die entgegengesetzte Richtung ausbrechen. Vorher das ganze natürlich durch eine Lenkbewewegung einleiten


----------



## mtbdude (20. Mai 2010)

also ich mache ihn mit nem drift^^


----------



## swizzlybear (20. Mai 2010)

Der scandinavian flick ist eigentlich genau das Gegenteil des death grip drifts: während man beim death grip in der kurve über beide räder driftet, führt man den flick vor der kurve in die gegenrichtung aus, um im innenradius durch die kurve zu fahren.


----------

